# If you could suddenly be anything you wanted....



## ncsugrl09 (Jan 8, 2009)

Sooo as a result of boredom because I'm done with classes for the week *squee!* I have a random question that I think would be fun to answer and see how other people respond 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Okay so the question!

If you could suddenly have the profession of anything you wanted...what would it be?

For instance...I'm in school right now for sociology and hopefully going to grad school for a masters in school counseling...BUT if I could do anything I'd be an actress.  Even though I have no training and didn't even do theatre in high school...but that's what I'd be! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So it can be silly/serious/fun anything you've ever dreamed of being.


----------



## melozburngr (Jan 8, 2009)

I'd love to be a world-renowned pastry chef with my own bakery.


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Jan 8, 2009)

I'd love to be a makeup artist to the stars.  Or for big theatre productions!  Or BOTH!  Hey, I'm a dreamer.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melozburngr* 

 
_I'd love to be a world-renowned pastry chef with my own bakery. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
And you would be on my speed dial.  lol


----------



## Nemo (Jan 8, 2009)

Mine isn't necessarily a professional but more or less a passion...

If I could quit my job and do anything I wanted I would want to open my own Animal Shelter and take care of all the animals!!!! I would be perfect.


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 8, 2009)

I'd love to be a doctor.  I did in fact start medical school but ran out of money as the funding I'd been promised never materialized


----------



## snowflakelashes (Jan 9, 2009)

It is cliche but true, a Rockstar!!! Not for the fame, but I adore music if I could make a living, singing my heart out and dancing around on stage, that would rock. (Big problem I would hate to be famous though.... lol I would SOOOOO want the Hannah-Montana day dream where... I could be SUPER Rockstar, but then have a quiet secret personal life... Oh yes... lol!  That life would... amazing.. 

And yes, I'm nearly thirty and I still daydream 'what if I had been' life scenarious like that.


----------



## hello_kitty (Jan 9, 2009)

This is a hard question... What I went to school for is what I thought my dream job would be - microbiology - but then I figured out I hate research and clinical labs are kinda boring, at least "normal" ones.  So unless they gave me like Ebola samples to test, microbiology is kinda dead to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Then I would think race car driver... but... I already have a car I race, and it's stressful and annoying and makes me angry because stuff breaks and what not.  

So I guess that leaves me with... hmm, I dunno, hard to say.  Can I just get paid a lot to still do what I do now?


----------



## abbey_08 (Jan 10, 2009)

id be a shoe designer and id be a pioneer fot amazing 4inch heels that arent painful!!!! aaah a girl can dream!!!!!


----------



## Mabelle (Jan 10, 2009)

ive always wanted to be in a band.. like rock/ punk.
i used to play bass for years. Tried guitar, was awful (but honestly, i should try again). Never met anyone that wanted to play with me (aww). 

I can sign, but i think my voice is "too pretty" for rock or punk. 

OR, be on broadway. I did musical theatre for years and LOVED it. Now my voice def. isnt that good, so its out of the question, but i can dream.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jan 10, 2009)

I would love to be Billy Corgan's personal assistant. I can be very organized and creative when I want. 

Or either I'd like to be a Radio D.J. I would play so much 90's Alternative. The world needs that you know. I love music like a fat kid loves cake so anything in that direction would just fine by me.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 10, 2009)

I'd be... everything!
a doctor 
a teacher
a chef
a singer
an actress
a model
a talk show host
a comedian
an author
a makeup artist
a stylist
a journalist
a trophy wife

The only person I know who's been able to successfully be all those things is Barbie  *sigh*


----------



## OfficerJenny (Jan 10, 2009)

Gold Digger
Pastry Chef/Makeup Artist extraordinaire.


----------



## lukinamama (Jan 10, 2009)

Cindy Crawford


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 11, 2009)

i would love to work with animals like lions and tigers... all the big cats really. i'd love to hand rear the babies and train them to be gentle... well as best you can with such wild cats!


----------



## persephonewillo (Jan 11, 2009)

a lady who lunches.  and has a pool boy (and the pool to go with it) and personal chef (i hate cooking).  and spends evenings knitting with really stupidly expensive yarn while her husband fawns over how sexy she is with her knitting needles. 

...perfect.


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Jan 11, 2009)

Pam from the Office! (haha) or Owner of My own bakery.


----------



## ncsugrl09 (Jan 11, 2009)

whoo! love em all! i would thank everyone but for some reason my thanks buttons have disappeared....*shrug*...


----------



## spacegirl2007 (Jan 12, 2009)

id have my own vintage boutique, clothes, accessories, and home decor.


----------



## k.a.t (Jan 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_I'd be... everything!
a doctor 
a teacher
a chef
a singer
an actress
a model
a talk show host
a comedian
an author
a makeup artist
a stylist
a journalist
a trophy wife

The only person I know who's been able to successfully be all those things is Barbie  *sigh*_

 
LOL!

I'm right there with you, I'd be everything I've always dreamed of..why pick just one? lol


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 13, 2009)

Working at the CDC with my big hazmat suit on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I'd be working with all the crazy bacteria and viruses even though they freak me out lol.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_I'd be... everything!
a doctor 
a teacher
a chef
a singer
an actress
a model
a talk show host
a comedian
an author
a makeup artist
a stylist
a journalist
a trophy wife

The only person I know who's been able to successfully be all those things is Barbie  *sigh*_

 

I also wouldn't mind being a trophy wife lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! I think I'd like that more than working with dangerous bacteria and viruses at a lab haha.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_Gold Digger_

 











I have to say honestly...I am still happy that I wake up as My husband's wife and my son's Mommy.... But if I woke up looking like Halle Berry I sure as hell wouldn't be mad or ask to switch back


----------



## emeraldjewels (Jan 13, 2009)

I would love to be White House Chief of Staff, I'm addicted to the west wing, and that just seems like a really cool job!


----------



## abbey_08 (Jan 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *persephonewillo* 

 
_a lady who lunches. and has a pool boy (and the pool to go with it) and personal chef (i hate cooking). 

...perfect._

 

change my mind...i want that!!!!!!!!!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jan 13, 2009)

A Forensic Scientist, I was going to do this and started it, but sadly I just dont have the brains lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## KAIA (Jan 13, 2009)

Well I'm a Fashion designer and I'm starting my own clothing brand, so I would just love to be super famous and be like a world-reknown fashionista, and have stores in New York, Paris, Milano, London, Tokyo, Rio de Janeiro, Lima (my city), you name it! , also have my own high end- make up line, and perfume line with my brand over it!
I would love to have a gorgeous penthouse in New York and live there with my husband , and 3 kids Zoe, Demian and Bianca (i'm planning to call them like that).
BUT
on the other hand, I would love to be like rockstar too =( and be super hot, and sexy, and have many hookups with many celebrities. lol.

Also, I would like to be a Suicide Girl, and have Katy Perry's face and Britney Spears body when she sang ' Slave 4 you' at the VMA's (2003 I believe) yeah, I wouldn't feel so ugly if I had that. lol


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Jan 13, 2009)

I'd be a singer, but I'm beyond crap at writing songs and reading music (odd, since I play guitar and bass haha).

Second to that, I'd make and apply prosthetics and such for films. Or make robotic monsters. I'd love to be the second Stan Winston haha.


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Jan 14, 2009)

well...first off I would love to be taller. Like...seven inches taller. My husband is over a foot taller than me and sometimes it sucks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Other than that, I would LOVE to be a singer/rockstar. I love to sing, act and be on stage, but also don't have the time/guts to audition. Plus, most people who seem to make it these days have to not only be talented, but know people in the industry, etc. So, I'm happy not being famous (plus, who wants to deal with that constant pressure anyhow??!? although the shoes I could buy *might* be worth it) 

I think I will stick to my museum work. At least I get to be around *famous* pieces of art.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 20, 2009)

^^ Awww, I'm a shorty too so don't feel bad lol. I'm only a mere 5 foot and not even 2 inches even. Oh how I wish I was at least 5 foot 4 inches lol.


----------



## lara (Jan 20, 2009)

I'd love to work at M5 Industries in the prototype development department. Failing that, talk my way into a job at Valve Software. I'd be happy to just be a front desk bitch if I was in either of those environments, to be honest.


----------



## CellyCell (Jan 20, 2009)

I want to be the person who's banging Paul Walker.
But that's not a profession, is it?

Hmm.


----------



## candicenoelle (Jan 20, 2009)

Ooh!  Fun topic! If I could be anything I wanted, I'd be a Kung Fu Master. 

Backstory: I used to be a Kung Fu Instructor and absolutely loved loved loved what I did. But life takes over and you get a real 9-5 job that pays the bills. I'd love to go back to teaching Kung Fu and maybe even be a Kung Fu stunt double in movies. That be awesome!


----------



## TexasBelle (Jan 20, 2009)

It's hard to narrow it down to just one thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

In real life, I work in the world of academia . . . I have a Master's degree in English and currently teach at a university. My "realistic" goal is to eventually go on for a PhD in English and move up the academic ladder.

But . . . all that aside, if I could just go out and be ANYTHING I wanted, I'd be one of the following:

- A Hollywood makeup artist, working behind the scenes for film and TV
- An archeologist working in Egypt
- A librarian working for the New York Public Library system

Weird list, I know.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CellyCell* 

 
_I want to be the person who's banging Paul Walker.
But that's not a profession, is it?

Hmm._

 
Lol a girl can dream though can't she?


----------



## ClaireAvril (Jan 24, 2009)

I'd love to work in Corp. Marketing for MAC.. oh man
Maybe one day.

Only in my dreams I would be a police officer who really kicked ass.. and get all of the people who street race and drive drunk off our roads and stop them from killing innocent people.


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 25, 2009)

Hmmm, I'm going with Space Pirate. Just me, with a ton of cool outfits (and MAC of course) a bad ass space ship, and a small crew of lackeys, terrorizing the galaxy. Yeah.. that or Ninja!!


----------



## Prinsesa (Jan 25, 2009)

Dead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 School work stresses me the fuck out. Lol.

Anyways, I would be the world's richest and powerful person. I'll make everyone share their wealth with poor people.


----------



## Lapis (Jan 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_Gold Digger_

 
Love it

Add me to the lunching ladies group please.
I want to be rich, penthouse in NYC, Tiffany shopping rich thank you every much.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 26, 2009)

Princesa: Lol that would actually be the most noblest reason for world domination ever.


----------



## Pascal (Jan 26, 2009)

I'd like to be taller then 5 feet, have long legs, flawless skin, the shiniest black hair ever, and be famous and photographed ... I know I sound vain...


----------



## ImMACnificent (Jan 26, 2009)

An actress.

I used to act out scenes in my bedroom when I was little and I am pretty over dramatic as it is.

Haha.


----------



## ImMACnificent (Jan 26, 2009)

OH and I'd also want to be invisible so that I could go steal all the Mac in the world. -insert creepy, evil villian laugh-


----------

